
Programming Journal - enderjs
Ask HN: Does anyone keep a programming journal? If so what do you use? Phone&#x2F;tablet app? Paper journal?
I was thinking about starting a programming journal to keep track of things I find confusing or want to learn. Then each week&#x2F;month&#x2F;year review what I have learned&#x2F;now understand and what things I still need to work on.
======
CtrlAltEngage
I can recommend wimwiki if you spend any time in the terminal. It has a built
in diary alongside the wiki functionality

